# Where are the working dogs?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

The only think Carson competes in is being really really cute!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> The only think Carson competes in is being really really cute!


All "EC" titles ("extreme cuteness") are immediately assumed!  

-Stephanie


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OK you have too much time in your hands lol...

I would love for Bella to be a therapy dog but for now we are just working on the basics...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, outside of his "EC" title...nothing. I don't know if I'll do any competition, but I might train him for hunting, I just haven't decided yet.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have two bitches (Margo and Rascal) that are doing field work. Margo has numerous offspring that are therapy dogs and have field titles.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I do field stuff.. and hunt.. have for some time.. we run hunt tests and some field trials.. Dixie has her HRCH (hunting retriever champion) title and her SH (senior hunter) title.. working on the master title.. oh yeah, she has her WCX....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

exactly what is a WCDex?.. that is a new one on me...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's just a baby still, but my grandpa would like to take him hunting, just now sure how I would even start to train him to do stuff like that. 

I suppose, greg, you could tell me everything I need to know


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Greg: Click on the Working Trial link from my original post. It will take you to a site that tells about working trials. They are very popular in Europe, but hardly ever held in the states. We had to form our own Club just to host one when we had a judge in town from England. It's sort of a combo of obedience, agility and Schutzhund, but w/o any bite work.

There's more info on Working Trials here: Association of American Working Trials Societies

-Stephanie


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> So - who else competes with their Golden? Inquiring minds wanna know!



Augie is self-training in the sport of carpet-ripping.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a nick-name for Nugget after paying real close attention to the Fiesta Bowl Monday evening and not watching Nugget very close, my friends and I were really into this roller coaster bowl game. I took her out before the coin-flip, at halftime I checked on her, she had a newspaper and she shredded it!
So now it's Shredder! What a mess, my football watching buddies got a good
laugh out of her and I. But it's not a sport yet! What a outstanding bowl game! That bowl game committee is smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

My dogs have rightfully earned the following titles:
TBD: Tennis Ball Destroyer
SK:Slobbery Kisser :yuck: 
RM: Retrieving Maniac 
 
In all seriousness, though, I plan to do Obedience, Rally-O, hunt tests, and possibly Agility, Tracking, and I would like them to earn a Therapy Dog International certificate. I'd also like to hunt ducks and geese with them, but who knows..... I've got big dreams.....now all I lack is brains, know-how, and money. No problem, right?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

It is tough when you do it yourself without pro help. For one thing, your dog has to fill many roles.. your pet, your hunting dog, as well as to be able to compete at a high level... I admire those of you who compete with your dogs in whatever the venue... I fully understand the dedication and the hours and hours of training that go into it and the relationship that is required to make the team work... 
People ask me about the stuff a lot, and I always tell them that you have to start with the best raw material you can afford... it is so much easier with a smart eager pupil.... competing is a lot of disappointment sandwiched by high highs that get your blood pumping..


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow that is amazing...and your pup didnt hurt himself...


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

So is it true training for hunting can at times be a little cruel ??


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Princess Bella said:


> So is it true training for hunting can at times be a little cruel ??


Training for any sport can be as cruel or as positive as the trainer makes it. It's actually very possible to train a gun dog through primarily positive means. There are a couple of books on the subject that I know of, Clicker Gun Dog by Helen Phillips and a new one in the Karen Pryor book series, Positive Gun Dog by Jim Barry,Mary Emmen and Susan Smith. The second is being printed right now for release later this month but is available for download as a pdf right now. 

My personal philosophy is that any method that doesn't injure the dog, the dog's attitude towards training, or my relationship with the dog is something to add to the toolbox of training methods. Training has to be fun for both me and the dog otherwise it's just not worth the effort. I can get ducks at the grocery store for far less than it costs to get them through hunting...and ribbons are pretty, but don't do much besides collect dust.

Kali, my Lab ran NAHRA and AKC hunt tests when she was younger. The new yet to be named Golden will run tests and possibly trials as well as obedience.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

It depends on what you call cruel.. if you are going to play the competition game, you need absolute control.. yes, I have an electric collar... but I set it at a level that does not cause her to yelp or anything.. I hardly ever have to use it... 
for hunting, you can really do fine with just teaching... particularly if your dog really has the drive and loves birds... just a matter of directing the energy.. 
if you go watch a hunt test or field trial you will see that most all the dogs love what they are doing. they are trembling with excitement.... 
but, like anything else, you have those people that beat their dogs down..and none of us like that..it is not what the sport is about.. 99% of the people in the game have no use for people that do that.. and they usually do not do well because judges dont like seeing it either..
and anyone that mistreats a dog at a trial or hunt test is gone from the grounds..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite is scheduled to make his obedience debut in the spring. I just haven't been able to pry myself away from this forum long enough to train him yet


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

<OK you have too much time in your hands lol...>




:roflmao: :bowl: :bowrofl: Oh man... That's the funniest thing I've EVER HEARD! Really... 

Too much time on my hands? Nope. Not a chance. I work 12-14 hour days as a dog trainer. I just happen to also enjoy dogs as a hobby. Competing in so many sports is why all my non-dog friends tell me I need to get a life! Not only to I compete with Quiz the Golden, but I also have a Whippet who does obedience, Rally, lure coursing and racing!


----------

